# I finally have a petsmart story!



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Killing some time before a movie started, DH and I went next door to the Petsmart to look around, see what they had on sale, etc.

As we were leaving met up with a man and a beautiful bi color male. He was SO sweet and just snuggled right up next to me. All seems well, until....

Me: "yeah, I have a solid black female, she's almost 13 years old! She's my baby"

Guy: "Oh, can she have puppies?"

Husband: "Not at 13!" Me: "She's spayed and 13" (we spoke at the same time)

Another woman overhearing. Not even next to us though... "She said she was 13"

Guy: "oh, I didn't hear her say she was 13, to bad"


I thanked him for letting me pet his dog and we left....

I don't believe for a second he didn't hear me say 13, it wasn't noisy and he heard everything else I said....

<sigh>

I now have a petsmart story though, lol


----------



## GSDLover2000 (Jul 9, 2013)

Ha! Nice Some people are weird... Glad you have a Petsmart story though!


----------



## alexg (Mar 22, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> Killing some time before a movie started, DH and I went next door to the Petsmart to look around, see what they had on sale, etc. ...


What is DH?


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

In this case, Dear Husband. Sometimes its "Darn" (or the other D word) Husband, lol.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I never have good pet smart stories...i do have being confronted on the street and told "the things i could do with that dog" stories ..well story.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

GSDolch said:


> In this case, Dear Husband. Sometimes its "Darn" (or the other D word) Husband, lol.


I have always wondered what a DH was..lol


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Keep these Pet Smart Stories coming! I have heard enough of them that I know better than to go to Pet Smart with or without my Dog. To many Dummies with non socialized Dogs go there!


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

I go to petsmart quite often, its a good place for me to work with Dexter on ignoring the other dogs. Up to now Ive always came into contact with the most enjoyable people, some are even K-9 officers. I guess it depends on the area and the Pet smart location.

Im so glad you have a Petsmart story, I wonder how that guy would feel about his mother or grandmother having more kids LOL


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

I will never bring Gunner to Petsmart ever again.
The last time we went, Gunner was in a down while we chatted with an employee.
I had seen a lady with what was the biggest Mastiff I had ever seen. I heard her telling someone that he was 210lbs. The lady was barely 100lbs herself.

So we're standing there, Gunner in the down, when I see her over by the cat adoption place asking for paper towels. They were about 30ft from us. 
All of a sudden the Mastiff sees Gunner, barks and takes off for us. The woman was being dragged by the dog. She couldn't hold him and was literally sliding across the floor.
The dog was heading straight for Gunner so my husband took off with him down an isle, trying to outrun the dog. The Mastiff was too quick and made contact with Gunner's butt.

The employee we were talking with grabbed the Mastiff's leash and they both were then able to control the dog.
I stood there, stunned, not even knowing where my husband and Gunner went, or if he was okay.
The lady never even apologized. I'm 5'8" and the Mastiff's back came up to my waist. I'm not kidding, it was the biggest dog I've ever seen.
She was asked to leave since she couldn't control the dog.

I found my husband and Gunner down a few aisles. He was fine but his butt was covered in Mastiff slobber.
I vowed to never bring my dog there and made sure I told the manager (who had now joined us). He apologized, but it wasn't his place to apologize. It was the lady who decided to bring a dog she couldn't control into the store.

I've never brought him back. The employees always ask about him but I've made it clear they'll never see him there again.
Too risky!!


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

The last time I was at petsmart was over 2 years ago.

I went there on Black Friday, bought a large bag of chicken jerky treats that they had on sale for 50% off. The next day I read all the warnings about chicken jerky treats from China. My boy had only had 2 or 3 out of a bag of like 100, so knowing about their return policy I went back to return them and get a different bag of treats. Sadly, after talking to the cashier, and the manager, they tried to convince me that there was no risk. I explained to them that I didn't care and wasn't going to risk anything over a $10 bag of treats. They didn't care, wouldn't give me store credit. I even sent a letter to corporate who didn't care either. I guess they wanted to give business to the petco 3 doors down. I'll never go to petsmart ever again.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

I don't know why people even buy dog stuff from petsmart. Everything they sell is trash. There's a reason companies like orijen don't even allow petsmart to sell their products.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

boomer11 said:


> I don't know why people even buy dog stuff from petsmart. Everything they sell is trash. There's a reason companies like orijen don't even allow petsmart to sell their products.


I get my Cosequin extra strength (when im in a pinch and forgot to reorder) blue buffalo treats, training leash, training pouch etc from there. I wouldnt buy any of their dog bones, but my petsmart sells some good products so I wouldnt say its all trash. Its up to the consumer to be aware and read the ingredients before giving their dog.


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

Msmaria said:


> I get my Cosequin extra strength (when im in a pinch and forgot to reorder) blue buffalo treats, training leash, training pouch etc from there. I wouldnt buy any of their dog bones, but my petsmart sells some good products so I wouldnt say its all trash. Its up to the consumer to be aware and read the ingredients before giving their dog.



Yup!

I've gotten some toys from there, some leashes and collars. Haven't bought any food or treats from them.

It's like any place really, sometimes it can be a great place to socialize, sometimes, not so much. It's up to the owners to decide what they are and aren't comfy with doing.

There aren't many places around here to take dogs for socialization, some people have to use whatever they can.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

Msmaria said:


> Its up to the consumer to be aware and read the ingredients before giving their dog.


thats true. its up to the consumer to research before buying any type of product but its tough to support a store that is willing to sell anything to make a buck. they dont care about the dogs, they care about making money. i'd rather support a local mom and pop pet store.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

Guess I'm lucky. We have a Petsmart; Petco and Care-A-Lot to choose from. I prefer Care-A-Lot. Ziva had her puppy socialization class there. The trainer and store manager love her. We visit often. Have only had a couple of bad experiences. One was a bad parent with an obnoxious 10 year old who deliberately tried to scare her when my back was turned to him (he was trying to sneak up behind us while he was crouched down with hands in the ponce position. I scolded the kids mother). And the other was in the parking lot and could have happened anywhere. 
The have a nice selection of high quality foods and treats(many made in the USA). I am a choosey consumer though. I don't go to petsmart often or petco for that matter.


----------



## ladyb (Oct 11, 2013)

We have a nice pet smart. The grooming girls do a GREAT job with my big girl...it can't be easy. We also did a couple of training classes there. The trainer was excellent and his training was geared for GSD's...and he loved GSD's. 
It's no different than anywhere else I take her..I'm guarded, making sure that she is safe and that she isn't given the opportunity to get in trouble. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

PetsMart is a place where people of all competancy in pet ownership, leadership, training, etticate are welcome. Ya take the good with the bad. 

I mean, if you want your dog to run around in a dog park, are you going to leave and never go back ever when someone comes that doesn't know what they are doing, and causes some danger? Or do you try to help her out? 

Do you stop walking your dog because a dog charged you on a walk once?

Do you stop going to training classes because a dog charged at your dog once? 

Do you stop taking your dog to the vet because someone's kid in the waiting room made a face at your dog?

Running with the dog kicks in the prey drive, and it generally is the wrong thing to do. Ok so you had a dog and a half coming at you, and yes you might panic. But running is usually not the answer. Since there were Three humans in your huddle, you might step in front of your dog and yell deep and stern NO! or GO HOME! at the offending dog. It really doesn't matter what the words are. Just the fact that the dog has to go THROUGH you to get to your dog is enough for most dogs. 

And the dog is big, yes. But it doesn't know that. It is a dog. It is just as likely, maybe more likely to be stopped by a strong NO! than a Yorkie or a JRT. 

But it may not have stopped the dog. It saw your dog, and now it is coming and an mere human in front may not stop it from going around you to get to your dog. 

What I did when charged by a police K9 with my dog. I did not run. [Pat's Self on the back.] It probably took all my self control not to. But running would have taken me that much farter from the officers who were trying to control the dog. I turned and walked away with my dog and then turned around in front of my dog and made him sit. I watched them get the dog under control. Then we walked away. 

What I would have done in your situation was to Step in front and say GO HOME! or whatever in my I-mean-business voice. And if the dog tried to get around me, I would have stepped on the leash. My husband, hopefully would have walked the dog a little further away and hopefully the petsMart employee could have grabbed the collar, while the owner would regain control. 

I would probably then suggest a prong collar to the lady. I don't use them, but if you can't control your dog, then you need help. 

In EVERY situation, panicking is probably the worst thing you can do. Running is bad. We tell kids, stand like a tree. No you don't want your dog to get hurt. And you don't want your dog to bite the other dog. But the chances of getting bit are that much higher when you run.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

Lol who runs from a charging dog?? I cant think of a better way to make what was likely going to be nothing more then some huffing and puffing into a an actual bite. 

99% of Mastiffs arent worth the air they breath, they are a breed in a much worse situation then the GSD. Step up to the dog and back it off till its owner gets there.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

We actally had a Petsmart romp today since I needed fish supplies! I've never gotten the "Wanna breed him" comments but got some commentary today from people on their high horse. I got the "He's beautiful but isn't purebred is he" and "Oh well isn't he skittish" while he was avoiding his tail being stepped on by sitting behind my feet. 

I love the one up stories people give you there though! Every single time I'm in there someone sees him and has this "Oh I had a shepherd once but he wasn't that small, he was this big!" And starts coming up with measurements that reach their chest. I'm waiting for the one that tells me the dog was big as a tree or something. 

Here I am happy with my little 50 pounder.


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I worked at PetSmart and I was shocked by some of the customers. There was a young couple with a tiny toy poodle pup and I asked them how they planned to potty train. They replied, "Doesn't he come that way!" There was a multi generational hoarder family with six dogs ranging from a Great Pyrenees to chihuahuas. The dogs were better smelling than the humans--and they were stinky dogs.

I can't tell you how many fake service dogs I saw- at least one was dangerous.

On the bright side, there was a young boy who had found a mutt and worked out a payment arrangement with me so that he could take training classes. He went through puppy, basic and intermediate and was a great student. There was also a 75 year old lady who found a hunting dog lost in the woods and took it in. She told me that she was concerned about keeping the dog because she'd be eighty in five years and I said, "How old will you be if you don't keep the dog?" She kept the dog, they were a good pair.

The worst thing I did was name a young parrot, "Chicken Fingers." I didn't realize that parrots can attach so quickly. My co-workers and I thought it was funny until someone bought the parrot and couldn't get it to respond. We had to confess and I think that the owners came up with a rhyming name.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

The Chicken Fingers story is pure gold! Made my night. 

My friend worked at petsmart and one of the worst experiences she told me about was that a person was checking out with a tiny puppy in a sit on the ground next to the owner. Another man with a large pit bull approached the puppies owner to ask him about his pup. The adult pit lunged and tore the puppies ear off! Completely shredded it. The man payed to have the ear (or what they could salvage) fixed. 

I love pit bulls and have nothing against the breed (just some of their owners). Petsmart is a circus sometimes. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## blehmannwa (Jan 11, 2011)

I kind of miss working there. It was a great opportunity to educate and interact with all sorts of pets and owners. There was a nice man with a giant cat that rode in the cart and tested cat trees, another guy with a goggle wearing bull dog. Late one night, a man came in with a GSD with an almost embedded chain collar. He had taken her from a family member's junkyard and was determined to give her a fresh start. He was so angry about the situation and so determined that he would take excellent care of her from that moment on.

There was also a woman with a beautiful young GSD. Nice dog but absolutely no manners. I would try to sell her training classes and she was not interested and kind of rude...no biggie.
One day I was on the floor with my pit-bull, Felony, doing some stocking and customer service when this German Shepherd is in a check out line with the owner. The shepherd see me and Fel and it actually breaks its leash to come tearing towards us. I get Fel behind me and intercept. I'm not sure if the dog was actually aggressive or just excited but it was a scary moment. The owner finally gets the dog and accuses me of harassing her in order to sell classes!


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

Most of the stories that I have dealing with petsmart deal with people being stupid more than anything else. But the truth is that any pet store you go into, you run the risk of running into people who don't know what they're doing with their pets who are out of control. There was a man who was letting his bully pup run amock in a store, even after my roommate and I were making it clear that for his puppy's safety, having it on leash and away from the big lab who doesn't tend to have patience for puppies is a good idea. It's nothing against the puppy or its breed. The lab doesn't like dogs in his face and puppies are so bad about it. However at one point I'm trying to read a dog food label and I see a brown/white blur go past me, into the next part of the store, so I warn my roommate and walk out with my golden to intercept the puppy by giving it a new target. One I know won't hurt it.

Best Petsmart story that I have deals with one of their trainers. I was looking at cookies and the deals they had with my golden sitting quietly at my side. The trainer was trying without luck to get the attention of a very overstimulated and excited cavalier. There was a lady with another, calmer cavie behind him. The dog really didn't seem to care for what the guy was doing. I was watching a little out of the corner of my eye. I'd been standing there in the same place for about five minutes before the lady with the calmer dog passes. Giving us plenty of space, even if Myles is just sitting calmly at my side. 

The trainer however literally walked her dog down the aisle and into my dog's side. He looked up last second when the dog was already sniffing Myles and skirted around quickly with a mumbled sorry. All Myles did was look down at the other dog. All I could think was, what if it had been a dog who was dog aggressive instead of my very dog friendly dog? Even my white GSD is likely to react that way to another dog. She tends to ignore/sniff politely before getting bored and moving on. Most people around here are wary of her because they think she's part wolf or they know she's a shepherd and want to pet her. 

Ignorance sadly abounds, and it's not necessarily the fault of the store as much as fault of the owner of the dog in the end. However there are days that I wonder about who they hire...


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

I've actually had worse encounters with their trainers than anything, a story I'd posted a few months back was from the trainer having the class corner me in the back while I was looking at clearance stuff and bring all the dogs up without asking me! Then having her yell at me for being nervous about it all and telling me my dog didn't properly greet since he smells teeth not rears. I sat there dumbfounded. 

I honestly did have a great experience with a little autistic child running up with her mom screaming no behind her. The mom gave me a heart attack nearly because I had been checking out with Vader in a sit by me and thought he'd done something without my knowledge. The adorable little girl came up and screamed woof right in his face and he just sat there taking it all in. I couldn't have been a prouder momma and appreciate the mom trying to prevent the situation. It was good for him to experience though.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Lol who runs from a charging dog?? I cant think of a better way to make what was likely going to be nothing more then some huffing and puffing into a an actual bite.
> 
> 99% of Mastiffs arent worth the air they breath, they are a breed in a much worse situation then the GSD. Step up to the dog and back it off till its owner gets there.





selzer said:


> PetsMart is a place where people of all competancy in pet ownership, leadership, training, etticate are welcome. Ya take the good with the bad.
> 
> I mean, if you want your dog to run around in a dog park, are you going to leave and never go back ever when someone comes that doesn't know what they are doing, and causes some danger? Or do you try to help her out?
> 
> ...


So I'm in the wrong because I'd rather avoid a potential bad situation then allow my dog to be a sitting duck?
No thanks. Guess I'm a coward for not taking a stand, for not stepping up. This dog outweighed mine by 100lbs and was in full charge. I don't know a darn thing about Mastiffs so I had no idea what its intentions were.
Better safe then sorry in my book. You all can stand there and take charge all you want but I'd rather not risk my dog, or myself.
Yes Gunner would have fought back for sure and I wouldn't want to be the one who had to deal with that (and the aftermath).
Can't believe I got called out for keeping my dog safe. Wow!


----------



## blackshep (Aug 3, 2012)

Ha ha!! Oh my!

I had a random lady call me out of the blue, and ask me if I wanted to breed my dog to hers. 

She was a receptionist at a company that my dad had been talking to and was sending a service guy over for a pump repair. My dad warned her about the black GSD, and not to just barge into the house, so she called me at home, asking if I would breed her to her male, just because she was a black GSD.

No questions about health, temperament, nothing. People are so strange!!


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont undersand pet smart employees that will stick their faces right into a dogs face..Ive watched it happen, its happened to me. I dont understand why they do it.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

GSDGunner said:


> So I'm in the wrong because I'd rather avoid a potential bad situation then allow my dog to be a sitting duck?
> No thanks. Guess I'm a coward for not taking a stand, for not stepping up. This dog outweighed mine by 100lbs and was in full charge. I don't know a darn thing about Mastiffs so I had no idea what its intentions were.
> Better safe then sorry in my book. You all can stand there and take charge all you want but I'd rather not risk my dog, or myself.
> Yes Gunner would have fought back for sure and I wouldn't want to be the one who had to deal with that (and the aftermath).
> Can't believe I got called out for keeping my dog safe. Wow!


I can understand your husband taking your dog out of sight of the other dog. He had a place to turn to that was out of the way and out of sight. There were other humans there to create a road block. The running from other dogs situation changes with the situation. If there is no place to run to then standing your ground would be better but your husband had a place to go. I would not want to have to deal with the aftermath of a GSD/Mastiff fight. There would be blood and it wouldn't be pretty. I've always been told never run toward a strange dog with your dog and don't run away either, but if running away means getting to a safe place then by all means get to the safe place. Glad Gunner is okay, even if slobber covered. We don't have a PetSmart or PetCo so I don't experience these situations but we do go to Home Depot where dogs are allowed and I use that as a place to practice polite socialization in a public place. Most smaller dogs are in carts and most larger dogs are walking. I noticed the larger dogs walking seem less threatening to my dog than the ones in carts raised up above her head. The little ones are always barking it seems.


----------



## KodaPup (Dec 19, 2013)

Darth_Ariel said:


> I honestly did have a great experience with a little autistic child running up with her mom screaming no behind her. The mom gave me a heart attack nearly because I had been checking out with Vader in a sit by me and thought he'd done something without my knowledge. The adorable little girl came up and screamed woof right in his face and he just sat there taking it all in. I couldn't have been a prouder momma and appreciate the mom trying to prevent the situation. It was good for him to experience though.


Koda and I had a run in with an autistic boy as well (in the front yard as opposed to Petsmart though). He was doing really well at first, petting her really nice and gentle, but then out of nowhere he screams in her face, stands up and stomps his feet. Koda was only 9 weeks old and I was afraid the encounter would really affect her. She jumped, ran behind my legs, and watched the mom scold the boy. I told them it was time for Koda to go home, and as we walked by, Koda went back up to the boy tail wagging and got one last pat on the back from him before leaving. She's been around numerous kids since then (male and female) and I don't see any nervousness, fear, or aggression...she has nothing but love for anything that breathes.  I'm so proud of my little monster and her resiliency! Now all we have to do is master the art of peeing outside and we'll really be in business...
haha


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDGunner said:


> So I'm in the wrong because I'd rather avoid a potential bad situation then allow my dog to be a sitting duck?
> No thanks. Guess I'm a coward for not taking a stand, for not stepping up. This dog outweighed mine by 100lbs and was in full charge. I don't know a darn thing about Mastiffs so I had no idea what its intentions were.
> Better safe then sorry in my book. You all can stand there and take charge all you want but I'd rather not risk my dog, or myself.
> Yes Gunner would have fought back for sure and I wouldn't want to be the one who had to deal with that (and the aftermath).
> Can't believe I got called out for keeping my dog safe. Wow!


Well, Yes. You are. Or your husband is if he ran from a dog. You are not more wrong than the lady with a dog she could not manage in a store. That's nuts. Who does that??? Sometimes our reactions to a situation does make them worse. 

When I took a self defense class, the cop told us, take a bullet, but don't let them take you to the second place. They will take you somewhere remote. So it is much better to face the guy with the gun and take the bullet but not get in the car. I wonder if I could do that. Sure, you know that what comes after might be a lot worse, but getting shot doesn't exactly sound like a picnic either. But it is better to get shot than to go off with an assailant. And it is better to stand your ground, than to run from a dog. 

When I see a situation that might be dangerous, loose dog, dog with an owner who doesn't seem to have control, I adjust our path, so that I am going away before the dogs get a chance to react (if at all possible). This way I am not running, my dog is not running, but we are putting distance between me and the possible threat. 

As for a mastiff, yeah, they can be 260 pounds. But, I think facing a 260 pound mastiff or an 85 pound K9, I will take my chances with the mastiff. I know enough about mastiffs that I know what they were bred to do, and what they are likely to do. I also know that a k9 is not likely to be shouted down with a stern command, and they WILL bite. They will engage my dog most likely. So I'll go with the mastiff. But I am not going to run from either that is a recipe for disaster.


----------



## boomer11 (Jun 9, 2013)

no one is really calling you out. they are just giving you advice in a rude way =)

if you really take a moment to think about it, there is no advantages to running (unless you are close enough to a door or safe place). most dogs that charge you will stop if you just yell at it. now if you run then the dogs prey drive could kick in and make the situation worst. on the rare chance you actually run into a real dog aggressive dog that has tunnel vision and is out for blood then running just puts you and your dog at a disadvantage. you arent going to outrun a dog so the other dog is just going to chase you down and get the first bite. if you stand your ground then at least you and your dog have the opportunity to defend yourselves. so really there isnt any advantages to running.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

I go to PetSmart and PetCo with my dog and have never had a problem. 

PetCo is a big supporter of a local all-breed rescue I volunteer with so I have spent many hours at PetCos for rescue-related adoption events. 

I have never had a bad experience with the employees of either of these establishments.

I have had comments from folks who come out to meet the dogs available for adoption. I will tell you from experience that the best way to understand how GSDs are viewed by the general public is to foster many over time and hear what folks have to say at adoption events... I, for one, can tell you that these stories are eye-openers... by that, I mean, they are interesting to hear because they do not correspond with much of what is said here.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

It's not fair to say running away is wrong. You have seconds to decide and everyone reacts differently. Fight or flight.....instinct is different for each person. If it were my kids I would want them to run and hope someone would step in to help. Most people do not have detailed knowledge of multiple breeds and their characteristics and how to diffuse such a situation. In this case someone did step in to help, nobody was hurt so its all good.
I can only imagine what goes through your mind when a 200+lb dog is charging your dog and I am quite happy not knowing.

Please don't feel badly for doing what you felt was right and protecting your dog.


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

In addition to what I hear from breeders about why they can't possibly take the dog back in... then there are those potential adoptive owners, who only have mythical ideas of the breed in their head... they are the ones that tend to get angry when I don't approve an adoption. 

Bottom line with all my fosters, I want the adoptive family to listen to my descriptions of the dog in front of them, not the imaginary dog in their head... well, that is enough of a rant for today!


----------



## LifeofRiley (Oct 20, 2011)

Oops... I only looked at the first few posts before posting mine. It seems there is a different debate going on in this thread from the one I ranted about. Sorry for being off topic, I think :crazy:


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Saphire said:


> It's not fair to say running away is wrong. You have seconds to decide and everyone reacts differently. Fight or flight.....instinct is different for each person. If it were my kids I would want them to run and hope someone would step in to help. Most people do not have detailed knowledge of multiple breeds and their characteristics and how to diffuse such a situation. In this case someone did step in to help, nobody was hurt so its all good.
> I can only imagine what goes through your mind when a 200+lb dog is charging your dog and I am quite happy not knowing.
> 
> Please don't feel badly for doing what you felt was right and protecting your dog.


If your children run from a dog, it is almost guaranteed they will get bitten. They should stand like a tree. 

That which runs, must get chased. 

Chase is a game that is highly rewarding. 

A herding dog will often nip and feet and legs of those they are chasing. 

Chase can quickly morph into aggression (prey drive). 

I think it is terrifying to think about kids being attacked by dogs. But running is far more likely to end up in a bad way. 

They can't outrun a dog.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Standing like a tree when a dog charges is not how everyone will react.

I agree its best to stand your ground. Not everyone can nor will and I hate to think someone feels badly because of how they reacted in a situatiin they had.never experienced before. People grow and learn everyday...at least that is what I strive for.

My kids did not walk my last DA gsd because I knew they would throw themselves in the middle of a fight if it occurred.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Saphire said:


> Standing like a tree when a dog charges is not how everyone will react.
> 
> I agree its best to stand your ground. Not everyone can nor will and I hate to think someone feels badly because of how they reacted in a situatiin they had.never experienced before. People grow and learn everyday...at least that is what I strive for.
> 
> My kids did not walk my last DA gsd because I knew they would throw themselves in the middle of a fight if it occurred.


I don't have children, so I don't know about when a kid is at an acceptable age to walk a dog on their own. I wouldn't want a kid to be in charge when a dog comes rushing to attack their dog, and yeah if my dog is the one likely to do the attacking, no way.

I let my nieces walk my dog, but only when I am present. They are learning to handle her on leash and off leash now. She is much better off leash, but listens only to me. She will listen to them on leash, but she checks back with me to make sure she should. Funny girl. When I see another dog, I take control. 

But if someone tells you of a situation, and tells you what happened, and you can see something that might have made the situation worse, should you just keep your mouth shut and say nothing at all?

"Yeah, people at PetsMart can have out of control dogs, don't take your dog there."

Great response. Understands the vent, uplifts the ventor, no one learns a darn thing, but hey, we are here to feel good. We are certainly not here to hear about anything we might have done that might have made a situation worse.

I wonder how this incident was portrayed on the Mastiff forum.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

What I was trying to get across and obviously failed is....

Without training, people cannot control how they react in stressful situations.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I think my first post did say something like that. Sometimes people panic. It is usually not helpful. But it happens. It can make things worse.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

How about run at the dog? Fiona and I play chase where I run from her. I use the term run loosely. She loves the game, but gets super excited and mouthy. She will try to tackle me. So I have learned do not run from a dog. And Fiona likes me. But to see a giant whale of a dog running towards me ... I would have yelled. I just hope it would not sound like a little girl screaming.

At least now we know ... If a dog runs at you ... Don't run. I have been surprised when I use my Sunday school teacher voice, other dogs listen to me. At training class, all the dogs were in a down stay and we were out of sight. Trainer told me to call Fiona. I did and all the dogs came. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Walk away without a scratch vs possible blood bath. Hmm, sorry, I'll take the former any day. And I won't feel bad for being the coward and running.
If that dog had been serious and wanted a piece of Gunner then stepping in front of him and talking a stand could have caused injury to myself, or my husband. Had he gotten to Gunner it would not have been pretty. He would not have backed down, trust me!

The dog was dragging it's owner so it wasn't at full speed. My husbands instinct was to get our dog out of harms way. I'm sorry if some of you think that's so horrible but I'm not going to ever think that letting my dog be a sitting duck it okay.

I don't know why I bother sharing anything here. I stopped for awhile because of this very thing. I should have listened to myself and not shared. My bad!


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

Saphire said:


> It's not fair to say running away is wrong. You have seconds to decide and everyone reacts differently. Fight or flight.....instinct is different for each person. If it were my kids I would want them to run and hope someone would step in to help. Most people do not have detailed knowledge of multiple breeds and their characteristics and how to diffuse such a situation. In this case someone did step in to help, nobody was hurt so its all good.
> I can only imagine what goes through your mind when a 200+lb dog is charging your dog and I am quite happy not knowing.
> 
> Please don't feel badly for doing what you felt was right and protecting your dog.


Thanks!  At least someone understands.


----------



## Miika's Mom (Sep 23, 2013)

GSDGunner said:


> Thanks!  At least someone understands.


I think everyone understands. I find that many people here are just very blunt (yes, I am the same way, just ask my Marines). There is no ill will intended.

Some people (me) have poor soft skills or do not want to put the added effort to use what we have because it takes a lot of time to 
1) write what we think
2) write in an understandable manner
3) write with good grammar (or as well as we can)
Mostly we want to address the issue that we see as important (in this case, a safer way to deal with the situation).

As I said, I think everyone understands, and what happened to you was terrifying but all came out pretty much unscathed. Wonderful! Now what can the rest of us, and maybe you (see, no soft skill there) learn to do so the outcome will be less likely to be bloody, mentally/emotionally scarring, or worse.

Do not take this as an attack on you. I think it has come up several times to take this as a learning situation for you and everyone else. The prey drive, I am sure you have seen it with dogs and cats. Many dogs will cease to chase a cat if it will not run and many dogs that will not hurt a cat will still chase it if it does.

I know, I am not a "nice" person (just ask my friends), but I strive to be kind and that is not the same thing. I think people here, for the most part, are kind and will tell you and the rest of us what we need to know. This is a writing forum so we do not have the body language stuff nor the verbal inflection to add or take away sting. All we have is the written word. We all need to have or develop a thick enough skin to not be hurt or offended by what others write. It is like anything, take the part that works for you and leave the rest. 

You will always have those who can soften the blow and you will always have those who will just tell it like it is. Me, because of who I am, I prefer the second. Once you get used to people like us I think you will appreciate what we say because it is never a personal attack unless we say it is. Yes, we will make certain you know if it is because that is the way we are. (I do like smileys though!) 

So do continue to share as you have much to offer the rest of us!
(And yes, I know I am wordy, I don't talk nearly so much)


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

If I were in a Petsmart and there was a dog that I saw was an extreme threat to me and my dog and I had the opportunity to remove my dog and me from the situation, I would. The Mastiff had on a leash - it was attached to his owner. Also, there was other folks around that could latch on to the dog to slow it's process. I'd choose curtain #2, remove myself and dog from the situation. 

BTW - when I first read the post, all I could think of was her hubby removing the dog from his WIFE to keep her safe in the event both dogs began a blood bath at her feet. I thought hubby made an attempt to put some distance between the dogs and his wife. It made me feel warm and mushy towards her hubby. I'd hope my hubby would step up like that too!


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Since we're ranting, you know what I hate, I hate when people say "this is the reason I stopped posting, I won't share here anymore." 

It is a super manipulative ploy to get people to come to the rescue and shoot down the nasty mean posters who simply said what they felt was true and could have exacerbated the problem, and suggested what might be a better method of handling the situation. 

I can see how this might play out on the mastiff forum:

Poster starts up a post about the stupid people at PetsMart, and how some guy ran away with his German Shepherd from her Mastiff when the dog just went over to say hi. [Yes, people do post stuff that puts them in a more favorable light.]

Mastiff people post about how people don't understand dogs. Others post about how people are afraid of big dogs. And some stupid idiot posts about how someone with a mastiff shouldn't be letting their dog introduce itself to other people's dogs without permission.

A few people agree with the stupid idiot. 

Then others come to the rescue of the op and say. This was just a fun story. People are crazy at PetsMart. People with shepherds should know better -- they are the aggressive dog owners. Stop being so blunt or mean. 

The OP comes back on and says, this is why she doesn't share stories anymore. People are so mean here. Her dog didn't hurt the wittle shepherd. It was supposed to be a light fun post. She will just stop posting now.

And then her little crowd of buddies and a few others who just can't stand to see anything resembling bullying come on and rip the stupid idiot poster a new one. 

Of course the stupid idiot poster would have a valid point. 

Doesn't matter.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'll join the ranting....I hate when I realize in the morning that I can finally fit back into my favorite jeans only to find out too late after I'm at work that it really was a bad idea and I'm no longer getting blood to my head. 

But alas, it has nothing to do with this thread so I'll add that I won't be going to Pet Smart tonight until I change my jeans and bring back the blood flow to my limbs.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I dunno, I don't own a Mastiff, but I own a Giant and if she comes running at me, I side step her and get out of the way, because she's like a freight train with no brakes. When we first brought her home, as I had no experience with large dogs, just Oz and Sandi, who were like 100lbs smaller than Dolly, she scared me when she would race around the yard and I was in the yard.
Having said that, we don't have Petsmart here, or Petco... We have the Co-Op and smaller pet stores.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Lilie said:


> I'll join the ranting....I hate when I realize in the morning that I can finally fit back into my favorite jeans only to find out too late after I'm at work that it really was a bad idea and I'm no longer getting blood to my head.
> 
> But alas, it has nothing to do with this thread so I'll add that I won't be going to Pet Smart tonight until I change my jeans and bring back the blood flow to my limbs.


Running away from mastiffs in jeans that are too tight so the circulation isn't flowing would be a really bad idea. But I am not going to say that. Oops! I guess I just did. Glad you are going to change those jeans first. 

Fitting back into the old jeans happens AFTER the holidays are over and all the Christmas candy, cookies, pretzels and nuts are gone.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

GSDGunner said:


> Walk away without a scratch vs possible blood bath. Hmm, sorry, I'll take the former any day. And I won't feel bad for being the coward and running.
> If that dog had been serious and wanted a piece of Gunner then stepping in front of him and talking a stand could have caused injury to myself, or my husband. Had he gotten to Gunner it would not have been pretty. He would not have backed down, trust me!
> 
> The dog was dragging it's owner so it wasn't at full speed. My husbands instinct was to get our dog out of harms way. I'm sorry if some of you think that's so horrible but I'm not going to ever think that letting my dog be a sitting duck it okay.
> ...


You clearly dont get it, my suggestion is to keep running . That is clearly the best way to deal with a charging dog..you proved us all wrong.


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Any idea who the Mastiff breeder is? I'd like to see one with some prey drive.



David Winners


----------



## GSDolch (May 15, 2006)

I'd hardly call a dog on a leash, dragging its owner, going only half speed, with other people in a small area, as _charging_.

When I think of charging I think of off leash dogs running without anything hindering it.

Its silly to think every situation is the same. A dog on a walk with no owner....a dog in a store on a leash dragging an owner.....

In some situations its easier and better to just try and remove yourself from the situation. I also think some people are latching onto "running" and "running" away with it in context of the situation, lol. Who cares about all the other variables!

I'd probably try and take my dog to another isle and out of site of a dog that I thought was dangerous also. I would "run" away...although, I'm not sure how much running would be done, with their not being much space to really flat out run. Well, unless you want to knock over shelves and stuff.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1 (Jul 31, 2012)

David Winners said:


> Any idea who the Mastiff breeder is? I'd like to see one with some prey drive.
> 
> 
> 
> David Winners


Had a session with one once. He had bit someone when they made an abrupt movement around him. I set him up to do it again and used a large tug to stimulate a bite. His reaction was intimidating, the resulting grip was garbage lol, wouldnt even break the skin. All bluff no commitment, thats commonplace for the giants.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I don't think it's giants, it is more that the mastiffs were not bred for biting. They were bred to guard estates, and to hold trespassers without biting them. I am sure you have some out there with crappy temperament, that will bite. Too many living in situations that are simply not suited. Probably some crappy breeding too. But I wouldn't fault a mastiff for lack of bite. It's not what they are made for. 

There are other mastiff dogs, dogs bred with mastiffs to make other breeds like Bull Mastiffs, whose bite might be more formidable. I really don't know. But the big English Mastiffs are not a breed that is suppose to be bitey, more likely to drown you in their slobber.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Drown in their slobber? Great, now is have to take swimming lessons.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

I'm very familiar with Mastiff dogs. I owned and trained a bunch over the years. One of my favorite breeds to hang around the house. Very intimidating to potential intruders but absolutely bomb proof with friends and family (pending good nerves of course).

If you start tugging young, they like it. 

ETA: like selzer noted, they do love to catch things and tackle them. They are fantastic wrestlers. They use their front legs to wrap you up and hold you. Fun dogs.

David Winners


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

A relative has a rescued Bull Mastiff, not something I'd want aimed in my direction. From abuse he's unstable and will zone in on things that he's afraid of like large men or shoes and won't stop until it's gone. Which is how the poor postman almost got neutered, dog thankfully didn't have good aim and got him on the very inner thigh. I think one running at me would have me screaming, I might even scale a shelf depending on how intimidating it looked. I'm clearly a rock in the face of danger.


----------



## ozzymama (Jan 17, 2005)

I saw this video shortly after we bought Dolly from a rescue, it's my favourite dog video ever and they are so easy to do the shame pictures with, the big doleful eyes, the woe-begotten look.
I can outrun my giant - distance only, on the few times we have gone jogging, she's balls to the wall fast for a sprint and then settles to an amiable lumber for the rest, if you can sprint for 8 minutes, you are OK. By 10 minutes they need a nap. Probably why I haven't gone jogging in a while! Even with the prong, you start running and she does not stop, we walk, slowly and easily, if we were ever in an escape or fight situation, I'd just hit the ground and let her drag me.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

To chime in on the Mastiff vs GSD theme... 

Heinz got attacked by a mastiff + 2 other dogs (a mutt and a yellow lab) a few months ago. We happened to walk past their house just as they escaped from their yard. I didn't run, I didn't scream, I stayed mellow as they all ran up to us for a sniff. Someone snarled, and the fight was on. I dropped the leash to give Heinz a fighting chance, but the mutt got him by the throat and the mastiff had him on the haunch. It was terrifying. I (probably quite stupidly) scruffed the mutt and managed to pull him off when he tried to re-adjust his bite. Once he disengaged the mastiff did as well, and me using my best "GET OUT OF HERE" convinced them to leave. 

Heinz was fine, other than a few puncture wounds. And honestly, I don't think the mastiff was the instigator there, she jumped in when her pack-mate did. Not an experience I'd care to repeat.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> Since we're ranting, you know what I hate, I hate when people say "this is the reason I stopped posting, I won't share here anymore."
> 
> It is a super manipulative ploy to get people to come to the rescue and shoot down the nasty mean posters who simply said what they felt was true and could have exacerbated the problem, and suggested what might be a better method of handling the situation.


And I hate when people assume they know better. No matter what people write or post here, someone ALWAYS has to make themselves feel superior with what they would have done, you know the RIGHT thing! 

No ploy here trust me. It's the way this forum is nowadays. It happens all the time and it's why I rarely post anything anymore. No manipulative ploy, just the way I feel.

Truth is you made me feel like such a bad owner because I didn't do it your way.


----------



## GSDGunner (Feb 22, 2011)

selzer said:


> I can see how this might play out on the mastiff forum:
> 
> Poster starts up a post about the stupid people at PetsMart, and how some guy ran away with his German Shepherd from her Mastiff when the dog just went over to say hi. [Yes, people do post stuff that puts them in a more favorable light.]
> 
> ...


Wow, could you be more condescending? Not sure but I believe I'm the "stupid idiot" in this scenario. Thanks, how nice of you.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

This thread turned bitter quick, jeeze.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Well, if I was in your shoes, I would have frozen on the spot - not because I was so smart - but because I was immobilized by fear! LOL! It's happened since I was a young girl exploring a friend's farm property and got charged by their massive who-knows-what-breed dog, that was twice my size. Or when I was a teen and got charged by a GSD while going door-to-door. Thankfully that dog was chained and the length ran out inches away from me. Or all my neighbors' various loose dogs over the years. There's fight or flight or freeze, and I'm a freezer, lol. Don't feel bad Linda 

ETA: at least now I know to holler at the same time, lol!


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

Blanketback said:


> There's fight or flight or freeze, and I'm a freezer, lol. Don't feel bad Linda
> 
> ETA: at least now I know to holler at the same time, lol!


LOL

This is what I was trying to explain earlier. Reactions are so different for everyone and not avoidable.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I had an employee tell me that if I didn't get Sinister into their dog training program he would become uncontrollable. :laugh: A 4 year old could control Sinister, he's the easiest dog in the world to take care of. He is ridiculously well behaved and  my ex and I trained him ourselves.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

GSD Gunner I dont think that was running away. I believe thats called retreat and I used it alot at Petsmart until I decided I would just stop going. My issues were small dog on really long leash who to Lucky looked like a rabbit. Im sure on the toy dogforum Lucky would be seen as afraid of the little dog but Iwould still have my home owners insuranceand I havent been banned from anywhere. My job is to protect my dog and not put it in situations that will end in my dog being hurt or in their harming another dog which my dog will then end up of paying a serious consequence such as listed as a dangerous dog ,loss of my home owners ins etc. I think you have no control over what others do with their dog so I choose avoidance every time.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

BTW back to the OP's post about her 13 year old female and puppies .Daisy went to work w/ her Uncle Jon who worked at car stereo store. She would hang out w/ the guys in the garage and I cant tell you how many guys wanted to breed her. I was so happy to say no she's spayed. To quote Miranda Lambert" it takes all kinds of kinds."Never had it happen at Petsmart though thats pretty scary.


----------



## Darth_Ariel (Jun 20, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I had an employee tell me that if I didn't get Sinister into their dog training program he would become uncontrollable. :laugh: A 4 year old could control Sinister, he's the easiest dog in the world to take care of. He is ridiculously well behaved and  my ex and I trained him ourselves.


I got told that with Vader at 3 months, and all of the employee's Shepherd horror stories. She was a nice girl, but was making me think he was going to grow up to be some ravenous man-eating monster even with all of my socialization. She had me signed up to observe a class before I even got out the door. So thankful I got steered in a different direction with a trainer I really trust but good grief!


----------



## JMCrowley (Mar 5, 2013)

*Petsmart SUCKS!*

I was all about petsmart when I first got my baby girl, (I didn't know any better) and started taking her to daycamp. The second time I took her I went to check on her on my lunch break..It was 11:30, and they're supposed to be out and socializing until noon, when they take a half hour "lunch break". Dani was nowhere to be seen, in the window room or on the video cam of the other 2 rooms. (they were empty). I was like "where's my dog?" The girl disappeared for like 10m. and I saw them hoarding some dogs into one of the video cam rooms, then she came back out and was like "there she is". I was like she wasn't in there 5 minutes ago when I was watching an empty room, I saw you put them in there! Why were they kenneled??? She never said they went to lunch early, or anything, just insisted she was out playing the whole time! I couldn't believe it! Like im a f'ing idiot or something! I demanded to have her right away and said I would never go there again...got a refund on my "training" classes and left. My dog stunk of urine! I will never go back there!


----------



## Chicagocanine (Aug 7, 2008)

I used to go to Petsmart more often, but they don't sell much that I want there so I don't go very often. I used to buy crickets there when I had frogs. If I go to a chain pet store now, it's usually Pet Supplies Plus.
The only problems I've ever had at Petsmart that I can think of were people not paying attention and letting their dogs go 10-20 feet away on retractable leashes, but I would just stay out of their way if I had a dog with me.

The only Petsmart story I have is one time when I took my Golden Retriever in wearing her seatbelt harness because it was easier than putting it off and on for the short time we'd be going inside. A woman came up to pet her and asked if she was a therapy dog. I said yes and talked to her for a minute, then left. I couldn't figure out how she knew my dog was a therapy dog. Then I went over our conversation and realized she must have meant _service_ dog, not therapy dog. Somehow she thought the seatbelt harness was service dog equipment. I didn't realize it until after we left though.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

GSDGunner said:


> Wow, could you be more condescending? Not sure but I believe I'm the "stupid idiot" in this scenario. Thanks, how nice of you.


Nope, I was the stupid idiot who said something that ought to have been said, but of course wouldn't go over well. But what the hay? **** the torpedos and all that stuff. 

You wrote that your husband ran away with the dog. Retreating is not the same. Getting a little more distance is not the same. I posted that I did that with the police dog. I _walked_, but I did retreat until I could turn and watch them get the dog under control, while I had my dog diverted and facing the other direction. 

But in my scenario, I made the stupid idiot the one giving unsolicited advice, not the person who did the wrong thing.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I just wanted to say that my cousin was viciously mauled by a Bullmastiff, the dog broke out of the yard and ran at a group of teenagers, all of the kids ran but my cousin didn't even get a chance to run because it grabbed him immediately. It mauled the back of his head, his arm, his leg, thigh and butt. He was sent Flight For Life and died on the operating table but was revived. He has HORRIBLE scars from the attack but he also won the largest dog bite settlement in Illinois.

If any large breed dog, especially an extra large breed dog comes at me and my dog I would rather try to remove myself and my dog from the situation than take my chances and wait to see what it does.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I remember that LaRen. A bull mastiff is much different than a mastiff though. The bull dog in them adds a different dimension. You have a sizeable, formidable dog, unlikely to bite and mix it with a dog that has the tenacity, size, and bite-power to deal with bulls -- 2500 pounds of fighting mean? And you are going to have a dog that might bite, and do a lot of damage in the process. 

I like the look of bull-mastiffs. I thought I might like to own one. But I am not sure I like the make up. 

Any dog can bite. Some are more likely, some less. But running will engage the prey drive and make it that much more likely to sustaing serious injury.


----------

